# This is the way to stop accidents



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the way to stop accidents at crossings. 


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152203041815885


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

like the man said, "u can't fix stupid". :stroke:

don't it make u feel proud to be out on the road with the idiots?


----------

